# Look what followed us home from Area 1



## Fred (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a client who was determined that we should have a shetland. He was into minis for quite a while and now imports Friesians. I took this gelding to Area 1 and Gene decided he needed to come home with me. We really like him. Introducing Clancey............... My Webpage




My Webpage



What do you think of him?


----------



## Jess P (Aug 18, 2006)

I love Clancy. I have to fight the urge to bring a trailer when I go and work with Kisses and Sting.

Also, Jack has the most unusual colored eyes! They are so pretty.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW ! Very nice . Congratulations :aktion033:



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW! :new_shocked: Linda, how could you resist? And I'll bet Courtney is so in love



: with him! I agree I would take Kisses in a heartbeat. I'm never drawn to geldings (don't yell at me) but when I met Kisses at Area 1, he was the man for me. Love that guy! Then there is "Jack



: "OMG, now there is a man! I know I'll be watching!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 20, 2006)

what a great horse!! id let something like that follow me anyday


----------



## Leeana (Aug 20, 2006)

I like him, i like him ALLOT!!!

His neck is so beautiful.

Congrats!!!!



:


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW! He's amazing,congrats on your new beauty!I hope to see many more pictures of him! :aktion033:



:


----------



## bfogg (Aug 20, 2006)

:aktion033: One word!!! WOW!

Bonnie


----------



## capall beag (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok so Linda just left here after trimming my girls! And she said "Go check out my pony"

WOW.........he is sooooooooooo beautiful! Gorgeous!!

Hey you get all the best boys to follow you home



:



:



:



:



:


----------

